# Need tagless, untraceable tees



## PoOP (Jul 3, 2006)

This is probably common knowledge to most of you. But, being new to the game, I'm looking for a reasonable wholesaler of tagless tees. Not the Hanes kind, already know about those. Tagless as in no identifiable way to trace the original maker so that I can heat transfer my own tag in without looking ironed-over. Any help would be appreciated. Or, if anyone ever has ironed over the Hanes, how did it work? Tryin' ta look pro-fesh-in-all, knahmeen? Thanks bunches.
Peace,
PoOP
P.S. Probably not supposed to make posts this long, but what are the best/cheapest heat transfer sheets for dark tees out that I can use with just an iron? Been using the Averys. Thanks again.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

PoOP said:


> Tagless as in no identifiable way to trace the original maker so that I can heat transfer my own tag in without looking ironed-over.


There aren't any from any major brand or wholesaler (or minor one that I've heard of either).

One way or another you'll need to remove the previous tags.


----------



## PoOP (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks. Just what I figured. As to my other question, though: ever ironed over one of the tagless Hanes, anyone?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

I would not reccomend ironing over the tagless tags. There would be no gurantee that the transfer would adhere properly to the tag already there. 

Best bet is to have them removed. You can probably find an alterations shop locally that will do it for next to nothing.


----------



## StitchShoppe (Jun 1, 2006)

Is'nt it against the law to remove the country of origin from the tee? Or is that just if you replace it with a made in USA tag?


----------



## chris24net (Apr 28, 2006)

Article 1 shirts have a tear away tag.

"All garments feature “tear-away” labels for
easy, convenient removal, perfect for custom label placement."


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

StitchShoppe said:


> Is'nt it against the law to remove the country of origin from the tee? Or is that just if you replace it with a made in USA tag?


It's illegal to sell a shirt in the US without a clear (and accurate) country of origin on the front of a permanent label. That doesn't mean it's illegal to remove the old label, you just have to replace it with the new one (and the new one can be printed in, it doesn't have to be a tag - just permanent, appropriate location and information, etc.).


----------



## PoOP (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks, all. Very helpful and informative.


----------



## ramirjc (Jul 14, 2006)

Ok- I'm also a newbee and have the same question about purchasing shirts without labels in them. So I guess the best way to relabel the shirts would be to purchase even name brand shirts, have someone remove the labels with my own label, as long as it says where the shirt was made. Is this correct? If so, any ideas about a company that can do this. Like I said, I am new to this whole process and am just trying to get an idea off the ground.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> f so, any ideas about a company that can do this.


Lots of companies can do this  

You can try a local seamstress or call around to local screen printing companies (usually one with an embroidery department) and see if they can do it for you.

Some manufacturers will relabel their blanks at the factory if you buy enough. I know alternativeapparel, continental clothing and royal apparel does this. I think Jerico does this as well.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

ramirjc said:


> as long as it says where the shirt was made.


That is one of many things the government requires be on the label - there are others.


----------



## melankomas (Aug 10, 2006)

Y'know, you may want to check out Army Surplus places. When I was issued my first set o' gear, complete with black t-shirts to wear under my BDUs, they had no identifying marks or tags at all. Of course, that would severely limit your color options (offhand: black, brown, green, and white), but that's the best I can come up with...

Cheers,

Mel


----------

